# what do you need to transfer into NYU?



## Fido (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm attending a small university in texas and was wondering what would be required for me to transfer into in NYU.


----------



## alex c (Jul 29, 2003)

i suggest taking a look at nyu.edu . I garantee you that they have the information your looking for. Check out the application section.

"Vision is the art of seeing things invisible" - Jonathan Swift


----------

